# My babies <3



## Rosiek15 (Nov 28, 2011)

My two red foots, just recently got the one still thinking of a name.....The other one is Jethra


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 28, 2011)

You have a nice looking pair...


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 28, 2011)

great looking torts. you must be very happy.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 28, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> You have a nice looking pair...


Hah, that struck me funny! 
But they are some nice looking torts!!


----------



## l0velesly (Nov 28, 2011)

What a cute looking pair!


----------



## Rosiek15 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone i love them !


----------



## laramie (Nov 30, 2011)

They are beautiful! What are their names?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice looking torts.


----------

